# tópico dos brs



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

aqui falamos português







@SirGey
@Deliciadecu
@OwlGod
@her


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 6, 2019)

@Tyronecell 
@matlockmatt 
@Tyrionlannistercel 
@Rasputin


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tem bem mais br, mas nao lembro o nick de quase nenhum


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Salve manos, dominamos o fórum aqui kkk


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Alguem sabe quanto custa uma cantopexia? Ja pesquisei mas nunca achei, suponho que de 3-5k?!


----------



## her (Dec 6, 2019)

eu dou o cu


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Eu tu fodo me


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 6, 2019)

Brazilcels


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 6, 2019)

chupar meu pau


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

@earth2 
@Pedro Zanatta
@joao (Ele eh PT)
@lorenzo_md 
@Dino Hamciaren 

We're taking over this forum!


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> @earth2
> @Pedro Zanatta
> @joao (Ele eh PT)
> @lorenzo_md
> ...


e o comando poraaaa


----------



## Mysticcc (Dec 6, 2019)

festa na favela kkkk foda


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 6, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> chupar meu pau


some daqui eslavo sujo



Deliciadecu said:


> We're taking over this forum!


e aí vagabundos



Eduardo DOV said:


> e o comando poraaaa


some daqui CV


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 6, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> some daqui eslavo sujo


Foda-se com um vibrator bicha


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 6, 2019)

So many Brazilians here.


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Alguem sabe quanto custa uma cantopexia? Ja pesquisei mas nunca achei, suponho que de 3-5k?!


Tbm tenho interesse em sabe quanto custa preenchimento na pálpebra superior 
Com essas duas cirurgias, já resolveria minha eye área bugada


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Tbm tenho interesse em sabe quanto custa preenchimento na pálpebra superior
> Com essas duas cirurgias, já resolveria minha eye área bugada



1ml de AH custa uns 700-900 conto


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 1ml de AH custa uns 700-900 conto


Dura quanto tempo?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

quanto cada um aí precisa pra upar o rosto ?

Eu:
Rhino: acredito que em torno de 25k com o mangaravite Vou fazer com ele pq é praticamente garantido que vai ficar bom. Esses outros vivo lendo relato de que da problema aí tem de fazer secundária mó merda. É ele ou o Athayde, que é um menos conhecido mas parece ser redpilado quanto a proporções faciais etc, já vi bons resultados dele em narizes tipo o meu.

WrapAround Implant: 15k usd.(até lá meto um AH de leve)

85 mil reais, daora né???



Deliciadecu said:


> 1ml de AH custa uns 700-900 conto



quantos mL tu acha que eu preciso pra projetar o queixo até um pouco antes dos lábios e um pouquinho na mandibula ?


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> quanto cada um aí precisa pra upar o rosto ?


Seja lá quanto MSE e máscara facial custarem, e vai ser caro pelo jeito


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Dura quanto tempo?


6-8 meses



Eduardo DOV said:


> quanto cada um aí precisa pra upar o rosto ?
> 
> 
> quantos mL tu acha que eu preciso pra projetar o queixo até um pouco antes dos lábios e um pouquinho na mandibula ?



Contando com a Cantho, uns 6 mil dolares, da pra ser menos, mas tenho que investir no cabelo pra crescer o mais rapido possivel e depois dos fillers vou querer fazer permanent com enxerto de gordura.

Acho que no queixo precisa de pelo menos 2 pra avancar uns 3-4mm, na mandibula depende se vai deixar mais larga ou deixar mais angulada e tal, se for o rosto completo a maioria dos medicos usam pra mais de 14 seringas, eu acho exagero demais


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> Seja lá quanto MSE e máscara facial custarem, e vai ser caro pelo jeito


MSE em curitiba custa 15mil reais, já conversei com eles. o médico é um dos recomendados pelo dr WOOM.

Eu nao vou fazer isso, mas já pensei em fazer.
também quero aquele implante do eppley de eye area que ele postou recentemente no instagram. Acho que ele enfia aquilo junto com o wraparound, deve ficar uns 20kusd tudo, sei lá. Vou até perguntar.


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> MSE em curitiba custa 15mil reais, já conversei com eles. o médico é um dos recomendados pelo dr WOOM.


over for me

O sul tá cheio de praticantes do MSE. Vários estudos vêm de universidades daí.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

bollocksenaro is a fucking jewish hungarian cuck


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> over for me
> 
> O sul tá cheio de praticantes do MSE. Vários estudos vêm de universidades daí.


n moro no sul
falei no whatsapp com o medico
para de ser tonto, qm faz isso geralmente eh qm tem algum problema grave
mas sla ne , fala com ele vai que faz

mas primeiro tem q ter grana


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 6, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Pietrosiek, post: 1243442, member: 1459"]
suck my dick
[/ QUOTE]
Bas


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> qm faz isso geralmente eh qm tem algum problema grave


É alternativa à cirurgia de mandíbula que um dentista me recomendou


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Eu que eu preciso fazer pra uppar pra no mínimo normie.
Skin care - Já estou tomando Roacutan, tô no meu primeiro mês
Genio - 6k
Preenchimento na pálpebra superior com ah - varia entre 600-900 reais
Engrossar a sobrancelha - já estou passando minoxidil
Transplante capilar - 14k

Mas pra virar Chad segundo o @Deliciadecu 
Teria que gastar uns 120k com outras cirurgias


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Eu que eu preciso fazer pra uppar pra no mínimo normie.
> Skin care - Já estou tomando Roacutan, tô no meu primeiro mês
> Genio - 6k
> Preenchimento na pálpebra superior com ah - varia entre 600-900 reais
> ...


tem fotos do antes e depois dessa preenchimento de palpebra ?


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> tem fotos do antes e depois dessa preenchimento de palpebra ?


Eu não fiz ainda mano, pretendo fazer já pra ano que vem.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 6, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Eu não fiz ainda mano, pretendo fazer já pra ano que vem.


digo foto de outras pessoas


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> digo foto de outras pessoas


Não tenho hein mano


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 6, 2019)

Spoiler







[/ SPOILER]


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 6, 2019)

Vao toma nl cuuuuuu pprra, vamo chupa buceta caralho GANGUE DE SANTA CATARINA EM PESO PORRA


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Alguem ja comprou desse site?









Cult Beauty UK







help.cultbeauty.co.uk





Standard International Tracked Delivery

5-15 business days*
Delivered Monday - Friday, by your local Postal Service.
Tracked Service**
£6.95

35 conto de frete so, apesar que isso provavelmente eh pra chegar no brasil, depois tem mais um seculo pro correio entregar, nao tenho certeza


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

.




*CORREIO DO INFERNO!!*


----------



## Zygos4Life (Dec 6, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 6, 2019)

Preços em SP capital

Sliding Genioplasty = R$5000
CUSTOM Jaw Implants = R$13000
Bichectomia = R$1500
Nosejob for any nose = R$13000

Quem quiser os contatos, pm


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 6, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Preços em SP capital
> 
> Sliding Genioplasty = R$5000
> CUSTOM Jaw Implants = R$13000
> ...


Caríssimo tentar ficar bonito


----------



## her (Dec 6, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Vao toma nl cuuuuuu pprra, vamo chupa buceta caralho GANGUE DE SANTA CATARINA EM PESO PORRA


tu mora em qual cidade de sc?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Eu quero comprar Ordinary sem ter que importar e pagar imposto, pais de terceiro mundo lixo de merda


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Eu quero comprar Ordinary sem ter que importar e pagar imposto, pais de terceiro mundo lixo de merda



Ta vendendo morph É


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 6, 2019)

que ota'?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Ta vendendo morph É



Sim


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 6, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> que ota'?


?????


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 6, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> aqui falamos português
> 
> View attachment 184218
> 
> ...


Faltou eu nessa lista caralhoooo


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 6, 2019)

Transplante Capilar R$14000



Rasputin said:


> Faltou eu nessa lista caralhoooo



Poha eskeci vc n acredito kkk


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 6, 2019)

Faz um grupo no discord/whats ae seus lindões
Transplante capilar quem quiser médico top aqui no BR manda PM. Maio to indo fazer!


----------



## joao (Dec 6, 2019)

E ai galera, esqueceram do tuga... Estou muito contente em ter um post onde posso falar português!!


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 7, 2019)

her said:


> tu mora em qual cidade de sc?


Brado do norte, mas to smp por floripa/criciuma


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 7, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 184788


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 7, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


>



acabou amigo boyo


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 7, 2019)

i wish i could speak another language fluently


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 10, 2019)

o sir gey achou um cara que faz implante personalizado igual o eppley em sp por 13k reais 
rofl


----------



## Dicklet.4.3 (Dec 10, 2019)

i totally agree with all of you guys.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 10, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Preços em SP capital
> 
> Sliding Genioplasty = R$5000
> CUSTOM Jaw Implants = R$13000
> ...


quem é esse any nose aí ??

porra eu queria ir no mangaravite fdp
acabei de ligar lá, consulta 690 reais pqpqpq

outro que eu curti é o athayde, ele é bem mais barato nessa faixa ai de preço 15k, mas sla
mangaravite é topperson, seria meio garantido nao ter de fazer secundário depois
fuark fuark fuark fuaaaaaarkkk
@SirGey 
achei uma médica de ortognática que trabalha com proteses customizadas, tem o antes e depois no insta dela 

qm quiser pm ja mandei pro sirgey


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 10, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> quem é esse any nose aí ??
> 
> porra eu queria ir no mangaravite fdp
> acabei de ligar lá, consulta 690 reais pqpqpq
> ...



Cara, se tu nao souber explicar exatamente como eh que tu quer nao vai adiantar nada ir no melhor medico, maioria sao tudo bluepilled, eles so sabem usar a ferramenta, mas nao sabem como criar o produto certo com essa ferramenta, nao eh atoa que tem muito medico ai que faz rino e deixa o nariz comecando da testa.

Mangaravite, Morangovite, Bananavite, tanto faz, se tu conseguir ver que o medico realmente entende da anatomia do nariz, isso eh tudo que importa, VOCE que tem que dizer como voce quer, porque voce que eh blackpilled e vai entender mais de estetica do que ele, o trabalho dele eh achar uma maneira de mudar a anatomia pra ficar do jeito que voce quer


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 10, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Cara, se tu nao souber explicar exatamente como eh que tu quer nao vai adiantar nada ir no melhor medico, maioria sao tudo bluepilled, eles so sabem usar a ferramenta, mas nao sabem como criar o produto certo com essa ferramenta, nao eh atoa que tem muito medico ai que faz rino e deixa o nariz comecando da testa.
> 
> Mangaravite, Morangovite, Bananavite, tanto faz, se tu conseguir ver que o medico realmente entende da anatomia do nariz, isso eh tudo que importa, VOCE que tem que dizer como voce quer, porque voce que eh blackpilled e vai entender mais de estetica do que ele, o trabalho dele eh achar uma maneira de mudar a anatomia pra ficar do jeito que voce quer



eu vou explicar pra ele mostrando as trocentas morphs de antes e depois que tenho aqui na minha pastinha "rinoplastia"
eu quero um nariz reto talvez com uma leve curvatura positiva para ficar mais natural

nao quero um nariz com curvatura negativa(empinado) pq ficaria uma merda pelo o que eu vejo por ai, nariz grandao empinado fica escroto

Acho que a melhor maneira é conversar com o médico levando o notebook, mostrando morphs, fazer umas na frente dele, mostrando, ó quero assim quero assado, assim nao quero fica escroto etc.
perguntar as coisas, se dá pra fazer aquilo que vc ta simulando na montagem etc.


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 10, 2019)

Alguém já achou algum medico bom pra cantopexia e gênio?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Alguém já achou algum medico bom pra cantopexia e gênio?



To na procura tambem


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 10, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> o sir gey achou um cara que faz implante personalizado igual o eppley em sp por 13k reais
> rofl


Mesmo preço da cirurgia ortognática de acordo com ele


----------



## Stare (Dec 10, 2019)

Alguém conhece um lugar que faz MSE + face mask?


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 10, 2019)

Stare said:


> Alguém conhece um lugar que faz MSE + face mask?


Tô à procura, posto aqui quando encontrar


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 10, 2019)

Uma dúvida besta minha
Caso eu faça uma cirurgia e o resultado não ficar como o esperado.
O cirurgião pode fazer outra cirurgia reparadora sem cobrar?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Uma dúvida besta minha
> Caso eu faça uma cirurgia e o resultado não ficar como o esperado.
> O cirurgião pode fazer outra cirurgia reparadora sem cobrar?



Se nao ficar de acordo com o que foi apresentado, acredito que sim. Mas se ficou do jeito que voces tinham acertado e voce decidiu que nao gostou, ai acho que tem que pagar.

Nao tenho certeza


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Favelas me.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 10, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> quem é esse any nose aí ??
> 
> porra eu queria ir no mangaravite fdp
> acabei de ligar lá, consulta 690 reais pqpqpq
> ...



Dra Marcia Frigeiro, melhor medica no brasil pra nariz negro.Portanto pra qualquer nariz, ja q eh o mais dificil.


Tyronecell said:


> Uma dúvida besta minha
> Caso eu faça uma cirurgia e o resultado não ficar como o esperado.
> O cirurgião pode fazer outra cirurgia reparadora sem cobrar?



Nunca, vai cobrar tudo de novo kkk


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 12, 2019)

Quanto custa brow ridge implante?
Não achei em lugar algum aqui na minha região


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Quanto custa brow ridge implante?
> Não achei em lugar algum aqui na minha região



N tenho a minima ideia

Tu procurou com cirurgiao oftamologista? Sao os mais provaveis de fazer implante no supraorbital


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> N tenho a minima ideia
> 
> Tu procurou com cirurgiao oftamologista? Sao os mais provaveis de fazer implante no supraorbital


Vou dá uma olhada, espero que não seja muito caro


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 12, 2019)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 12, 2019)

Can I get a white virgin JB if I go to a rural town of southern Brazil full of white Italians/Portuguese/Germans ?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Can I get a white virgin JB if I go to a rural town of southern Brazil full of white Italians/Portuguese/Germans ?



Why would you?

southern Brazil is full of "whites" (Italians/portuguese) and plenty of german descents.

Being a gringo alone won't do shit, there are plenty of white males there just like white women, you won't be a scarce commodity


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Dec 12, 2019)

Alguem tem contato de um que faz blefaroplastia e cantopexia?


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 12, 2019)

Onde comprar retin-a no br?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Alguem tem contato de um que faz blefaroplastia e cantopexia?



Procurando tambem (canto)



Tyronecell said:


> Onde comprar retin-a no br?



Sirgey falou que qualquer farmacia tem, mas procura por vitanol-A, parece ser mais facil de ter


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Procurando tambem (canto)


NCT?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> NCT?



Nao, exposicao da scleral so, subir uns 4mm, 2mm pra nao ficar com exposicao da sclera e mais 2mm pra cobrir a iris


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Nao, exposicao da scleral so, subir uns 4mm, 2mm pra nao ficar com exposicao da sclera e mais 2mm pra cobrir a iris


Eu tenho disso aos montes mas porque me faltam maçãs do rosto, acho curioso quem tem a estrutura óssea normal ter também


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> Eu tenho disso aos montes mas porque me faltam maçãs do rosto, acho curioso quem tem a estrutura óssea normal ter também



No meu caso eh uma combinacao de pele + os zygos e a maxila nessa parte nao se projetam o suficiente. Minha maxila na parte de baixo eh bem pra frente, mas chega na parte de cima fica faltando uns 2-3mm, vou ter que preencher ou com AH ou com gordura mesmo


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 12, 2019)

Essas cirurgias sao reais lol? Achei q fosse tipo 0,1% q fizesse. Eu comi mais de 20 guria na minha vida, apenas saia de casa e se esforce theory, n so chad nem nd


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Essas cirurgias sao reais lol? Achei q fosse tipo 0,1% q fizesse. Eu comi mais de 20 guria na minha vida, apenas saia de casa e se esforce theory, n so chad nem nd



O problema nao eh comer, qualquer um que tem o rosto normie consegue comer mina.

O problema eh que com um rosto normie voce nao vai ter a mesma validacao e os beneficios que um Chadlite/Chad tem, principalmente se tratando de um LTR que as chances de voce ser corno vao ser muito menores se for chadlite pra cima


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> O problema nao eh comer, qualquer um que tem o rosto normie consegue comer mina.
> 
> O problema eh que com um rosto normie voce nao vai ter a mesma validacao e os beneficios que um Chadlite/Chad tem, principalmente se tratando de um LTR que as chances de voce ser corno vao ser muito menores se for chadlite pra cima


LTR se foda p mim, n quero namora msm. Mas realmente, chad/chadlite come mina mt mais bonita c menos esforco lol


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 12, 2019)

é aqui o QG dos pardos?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Tyronecell said:


> Quanto custa brow ridge implante?
> Não achei em lugar algum aqui na minha região



Deve ta uns 13k tb, 3k eh o preço de cada implante


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 12, 2019)

no_hope_left said:


> é aqui o QG dos pardos?


Que nada fi, aqui é o lugar mais alto e branco da internet


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Essas cirurgias sao reais lol? Achei q fosse tipo 0,1% q fizesse. Eu comi mais de 20 guria na minha vida, apenas saia de casa e se esforce theory, n so chad nem nd



Vc eh normie, nós somos subhumans


----------



## Petsmart (Dec 12, 2019)

god damn so many niggas speaking Chinese or some shit


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> To na procura tambem



Le o topico, genio 5k


----------



## no_hope_left (Dec 12, 2019)

Reggina Calcio said:


> Que nada fi, aqui é o lugar mais alto e branco da internet


whites me


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> god damn so many niggas speaking Chinese or some shit



Keep crying for us


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

stfu you stupidass goofy nigger


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 12, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> god damn so many niggas speaking Chinese or some shit


Chora mais


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Le o topico, genio 5k


eu acho q ele eh br tb, so ta quando


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Le o topico, genio 5k



Na verdade acho que nem vou fazer genio, cirurgia pra avancar 4-5 miseros milimetros, vale nem a pena. Unica cirurgia que vou fazer mesmo eh canto, e HT caso eu nao consiga ficar com NW0 com o minoxidil 😩


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Na verdade acho que nem vou fazer genio, cirurgia pra avancar 4-5 miseros milimetros, vale nem a pena. Unica cirurgia que vou fazer mesmo eh canto, e HT caso eu nao consiga ficar com NW0 com o minoxidil 😩



Faz 1cm ate 1,2cm


Deliciadecu said:


> Na verdade acho que nem vou fazer genio, cirurgia pra avancar 4-5 miseros milimetros, vale nem a pena. Unica cirurgia que vou fazer mesmo eh canto, e HT caso eu nao consiga ficar com NW0 com o minoxidil 😩



A canto ainda n fui em nenhuma consulta e n achei ainda quem faça


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 12, 2019)

yes comrade


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Essas cirurgias sao reais lol? Achei q fosse tipo 0,1% q fizesse. Eu comi mais de 20 guria na minha vida, apenas saia de casa e se esforce theory, n so chad nem nd


essa teoria não serve para pretos e pardos


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 12, 2019)

I didn't know there were so many braziliancels on this forum.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

sou brasileira, boceta
sim Mano


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> sou brasileira, boceta
> sim Mano


Oi bb, quer teclar?


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

Reggina Calcio said:


> Oi bb, quer teclar?


foda-se negro


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> sou brasileira, boceta
> sim Mano



Show me your gf face


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Show me your gf face


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> View attachment 191399



Would


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 12, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Faz 1cm ate 1,2cm
> 
> 
> A canto ainda n fui em nenhuma consulta e n achei ainda quem faça



Vai ficar estranho demais se eu por isso tudo

Canto parece ser o mais dificil de achar, mas imagino que varie de 3-4k


Averagecel said:


> I didn't know there were so many braziliancels on this forum.



Favela gang mogs Curry gang to Mumbai and back, there are even more brazillians but they rarely post so it's hard to remember their names


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> View attachment 191399


srs?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Vai ficar estranho demais se eu por isso tudo
> 
> Canto parece ser o mais dificil de achar, mas imagino que varie de 3-4k
> 
> ...



Pelo q eu aprendi, tudo que feito na propria clinica eh 5k mais barato.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> srs?



ded srs


----------



## her (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> ded srs







XD


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> ded srs


she's fine, you're retard for calling her ugly


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 12, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> she's fine, you're retard for calling her ugly


 thx bro


----------



## Stare (Dec 12, 2019)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Can I get a white virgin JB if I go to a rural town of southern Brazil full of white Italians/Portuguese/Germans ?


Gringotheory only works with ethnik girls


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 13, 2019)

Preciso de informações dessa cirurgia

Fazer essa cirurgia praticamente acaba com meus problemas na eye area


----------



## Stare (Dec 16, 2019)

Procura a hashtag #expansaomaxilar no Instagram se tiver procurando alguém que faça MSE (expansão maxilar ancorada)
Achei alguns lugares que fazem.


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 16, 2019)

Stare said:


> Procura a hashtag #expansaomaxilar no Instagram se tiver procurando alguém que faça MSE (expansão maxilar ancorada)
> Achei alguns lugares que fazem.


Interessante, tem uns similares ao MSE. Tem bastante sobre o hyrax, que após o MSE é bom usar como contenção ou pra expandir ainda mais.


----------



## Stare (Dec 16, 2019)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> Interessante, tem uns similares ao MSE. Tem bastante sobre o hyrax, que após o MSE é bom usar como contenção ou pra expandir ainda mais.


Sim, a maioria não é ancorada (MSE). Acho que para a gente só serve ancorado mesmo.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> *Vai ficar estranho demais se eu por isso tudo*
> 
> Canto parece ser o mais dificil de achar, mas imagino que varie de 3-4k
> 
> ...



Vc ta copando
Bom dia


Tyronecell said:


> View attachment 191919
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Começa pela mento fera. Ta barato e é só ir e fazer. Se ficar copando n vai dar nada.


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Vc ta copando


----------



## her (Jan 17, 2020)

aí galera, vocês sabem se o Vitanol-A é a mesma coisa que Retin-A?

e eu compro ele em creme ou gel?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

her said:


> aí galera, vocês sabem se o Vitanol-A é a mesma coisa que Retin-A?
> 
> e eu compro ele em creme ou gel?



Ambos sao tretinoina, Retin-A e Vitanol-A sao marcas.

Eu comprei o creme 0.025 , eh de boa, deu uma melhorada na textura da pele ja no primeiro mes.

Dizem que em gel eh melhor (nao sei se isso eh em relacao a acne ja que o gel resseca mais entao vai ter menos acne, ou se eh no geral)

Compra o hidradante e a locao de limpeza da Cerave tambem


----------



## her (Jan 17, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> Ambos sao tretinoina, Retin-A e Vitanol-A sao marcas.
> 
> Eu comprei o creme 0.025 , eh de boa, deu uma melhorada na textura da pele ja no primeiro mes.
> 
> ...


ah beleza, vou comprar o gel 0.025 amanhã então

mais uma coisa, tu sabe alguma lâmpada boa pra red light therapy?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 17, 2020)

her said:


> ah beleza, vou comprar o gel 0.025 amanhã então
> 
> mais uma coisa, tu sabe alguma lâmpada boa pra red light therapy?



O pessoal aqui compra essa:



Eu vou juntar grana pra comprar uma da joovv (a mais barata eh 300 dolares, sem contar o frete)


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 22, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> O pessoal aqui compra essa:
> 
> 
> 
> Eu vou juntar grana pra comprar uma da joovv (a mais barata eh 300 dolares, sem contar o frete)



atualiza esse link aí

o que acham de agente criar um grupo no discord ou no whatsapp ??


----------



## her (Jan 22, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> atualiza esse link aí
> 
> o que acham de agente criar um grupo no discord ou no whatsapp ??


pode ser


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 22, 2020)

her said:


> pode ser











Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





@SirGey
@Deliciadecu
@OwlGod
@her
@Tyronecell
@matlockmatt
@Tyrionlannistercel
@Rasputin


----------



## Deleted member 1769 (Mar 28, 2020)

Esse aqui é o tópico dos dicklets ? Shsh


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Eu e outro membro do sitr criamos um grupo privado no face para os br interagir la


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Eu e outro membro do sitr criamos um grupo privado no face para os br interagir la
> 
> 
> View attachment 468714


passa o link


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> passa o link





https://m.facebook.com/groups/1165985787097449/?ref=group_browse


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1165985787097449/?ref=group_browse


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 21, 2020)

ok man i get that all


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 468730


perai o grupo deve ta secreto por isso mostrou isso, vou mudar a configuracao


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> perai o grupo deve ta secreto por isso mostrou isso, vou mudar a configuracao


ok


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

ve se consegue entrar agora


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> ve se consegue entrar agora


deu


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> deu


quero ver se consigo uns 50 membros daqui pra aquele grupo
fica mais facil de interagir la


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Boa tarde


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> 1ml de AH custa uns 700-900 conto


Ctz que tá tão barato?

Qual tua cidade?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> View attachment 191919
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesma coisa aqui mano

Eu tenho um scleral show mínimo no olho direito mais q me incomoda bastante, embora em fotos não apareça(n sei pq)

Quais cirurgiões no Brasil fazem isso e qual deve ser a média de preço?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Ctz que tá tão barato?
> 
> Qual tua cidade?


essa faixa de preco o siergey fez no maxiliar uso 2 ml e pago 1,5k


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Mesma coisa aqui mano
> 
> Eu tenho um scleral show mínimo no olho direito mais q me incomoda bastante, embora em fotos não apareça(n sei pq)
> 
> Quais cirurgiões no Brasil fazem isso e qual deve ser a média de preço?


ai eu nao sei nunca vi um medico aqui no br que faca isso


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> essa faixa de preco o siergey fez no maxiliar uso 2 ml e pago 1,5k


2 ml no maxilar faz uma boa diferenca?
Se for esse preço talvez até esse ano eu já consiga 

Meu maxilar é bem fino pqp meu maior failo


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 21, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Eu e outro membro do sitr criamos um grupo privado no face para os br interagir la
> 
> 
> View attachment 468714


Esse é o @Ioan?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> 2 ml no maxilar faz uma boa diferenca?
> Se for esse preço talvez até esse ano eu já consiga
> 
> Meu maxilar é bem fino pqp meu maior failo


ele fez mas nao posto foto, mas ele diz que mudou


----------



## Suave (Jun 21, 2020)

hola hablo espanol soy indian o


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Oq eu preciso:
Rinoplastia 
Lower eyelid retraction(acho q ngm faz no Brasil)
Preenchimento mandibular/implantes
Mentoplastia

Será q com 20-25k da pra pagar tudo?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Esse tipo de cirurgia existe no Brasil?Parece permanente,quanto custa?


----------



## Stare (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Oq eu preciso:
> Rinoplastia
> Lower eyelid retraction(acho q ngm faz no Brasil)
> Preenchimento mandibular/implantes
> ...


Não porque você vai ter que viajar para fazer lower eyelid retraction e o preço do dólar vai te fuder. Tirando isso acho que dá e sobra.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Oq eu preciso:
> Rinoplastia
> Lower eyelid retraction(acho q ngm faz no Brasil)
> Preenchimento mandibular/implantes
> ...


acho que com uns 26k tu faz tudo


----------



## Stare (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Esse tipo de cirurgia existe no Brasil?Parece permanente,quanto custa?
> View attachment 468784


Dá pra fazer com preenchimento de ácido hialurônico, deve custar uns 3k mas dura só um ano.
Jawline implante é uma melhor alternativa mas não sei se tem no br. Eu preferiria juntar uma grana e fazer um custom implant com Eppley.


----------



## karbo (Jun 21, 2020)

fucking shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jun 21, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Esse é o @Ioan?



Are you favelacels trynna plan how to harvest my organs?


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Jun 21, 2020)

fucking brazilian dogs


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 21, 2020)

sopa de macaco


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 21, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Are you favelacels trynna plan how to harvest my organs?


I need to pay for my surgeries somehow.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 21, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> sopa de macaco


É uma delícia.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Stare said:


> Não porque você vai ter que viajar para fazer lower eyelid retraction e o preço do dólar vai te fuder. Tirando isso acho que dá e sobra.


Essa lower eyelid eh a pedra no meu sapato mesmo, e MSM q essa cirurgia chegue no Brasil eu n teria coragem de fazer pela falta de know how dos cirurgiões 


De todo modo tudo vai depender da minha evolução 

Se eu evoluir bem talvez nem precise fazer isso


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 21, 2020)

Cadê o grupo dos br's @Tyronecell ?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Cadê o grupo dos br's @Tyronecell ?





https://m.facebook.com/groups/1165985787097449/?ref=group_browse


entra la


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 12, 2020)

alguem ja comprou aqui ?









HGH | Biotech Brasil


Biotech Brasil. SARMs, moduladores seletivos de receptores de andrógenos, Criando músculos e queimando gordura sem os efeitos colaterais dos esteróides? comprar SARMS no Brasil.




www.biotech-brasil.com













PEPTÍDEOS | biotech brasil


Comprar peptídeos (Preço desc): GHRP-2, GHRP-6, CJC-1295 DAC, Mod GRF 1-29.. - Brasil. Peptídeos: Estimulantes de HGH




www.biotech-brasil.com


----------



## Deleted member 11054 (Dec 4, 2020)

Algum br por ae? Queria levantar uma discussão a respeito da nossa realidade...
Eu tenho a impressão que aqui no Brasil é bem mais fácil fazer sucesso com a mulherada sendo ''normalzin''. Eu mesmo, devo ser sla, um 5-6 segundo as métricas daqui do site, porém nunca tive problema nenhum pra pegar mina; na escola recebia varias cartinhas, no cursinho tinha umas 10 atras de mim, cada festinha de facul que eu vou sempre tem umas 2-3 minas que veem até mim e ou ficam olhando muuito, a maioria é só eu chegar e falar qualquer coisa, as vezes nem preciso abrir a boca só com a linguagem corporal já desenrolo fácil, a minha vida toda as pessoas falaram que eu sou bonito, e na realidade desse grupo aqui sepá eu devo ser considerado feio KKKK.
A maioria desses gringos aí vivem numa bolha fudida, acham que tão na suiça/holanda/alemanha, aonde a altura média dos cara é 185 e a maioria se cuida muito, tem a pele e cabelo perfeitos etc etc. Na nossa realidade mano, eu só conheci uns 3-4 caras que fazem rotina skincare, a maioria n usa nem protetor solar... Dependendo do estado que vc viver, se vc tiver 180 vc é considerado DEUS, a maioria dos galãs aqui sepá não são nem considerados chads (vide Caio Castro)
Vocês acham que isso aí é coping? Ou a gente deu sorte de viver num país subdesenvolvido, aonde a maioria dos caras não tem cuidado nenhum com a aparência e acham que: ''quem gosta de homem bonito é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro'' kkkk e tacam o fodase pra propria lata, fazendo com que um cara um pouco acima da media já se destaque muito


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 4, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Algum br por ae? Queria levantar uma discussão a respeito da nossa realidade...
> Eu tenho a impressão que aqui no Brasil é bem mais fácil fazer sucesso com a mulherada sendo ''normalzin''. Eu mesmo, devo ser sla, um 5-6 segundo as métricas daqui do site, porém nunca tive problema nenhum pra pegar mina; na escola recebia varias cartinhas, no cursinho tinha umas 10 atras de mim, cada festinha de facul que eu vou sempre tem umas 2-3 minas que veem até mim e ou ficam olhando muuito, a maioria é só eu chegar e falar qualquer coisa, as vezes nem preciso abrir a boca só com a linguagem corporal já desenrolo fácil, a minha vida toda as pessoas falaram que eu sou bonito, e na realidade desse grupo aqui sepá eu devo ser considerado feio KKKK.
> A maioria desses gringos aí vivem numa bolha fudida, acham que tão na suiça/holanda/alemanha, aonde a altura média dos cara é 185 e a maioria se cuida muito, tem a pele e cabelo perfeitos etc etc. Na nossa realidade mano, eu só conheci uns 3-4 caras que fazem rotina skincare, a maioria n usa nem protetor solar... Dependendo do estado que vc viver, se vc tiver 180 vc é considerado DEUS, a maioria dos galãs aqui sepá não são nem considerados chads (vide Caio Castro)
> Vocês acham que isso aí é coping? Ou a gente deu sorte de viver num país subdesenvolvido, aonde a maioria dos caras não tem cuidado nenhum com a aparência e acham que: ''quem gosta de homem bonito é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro'' kkkk e tacam o fodase pra propria lata, fazendo com que um cara um pouco acima da media já se destaque muito


Cara, tem certa vdd nisso. Na minha experiência quase todo cara q come muita mulher eh pelo ao menos acima da média em beleza, só q por outro lado no Brasil n é difícil ser acima da média em beleza, basta tu te cuidar um pouco, malhar, ter barba e etc


----------



## Deleted member 11054 (Dec 4, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Cara, tem certa vdd nisso. Na minha experiência quase todo cara q come muita mulher eh pelo ao menos acima da média em beleza, só q por outro lado no Brasil n é difícil ser acima da média em beleza, basta tu te cuidar um pouco, malhar, ter barba e etc


Essa da barba é insano de verdade. Eu vejo a rapazeada cogitando gastar + de 20k em cirurgia de maxilar, falando ''over'' ''kys'' etc; irmão vc NÃO mora na alemanha aonde os maluco anda tudo sem barba com maxilar cravado, aqui qualquer baiano chinlet mete uma barbona e já esconde o maxilar, tem muita mina que até PREFERE cara com barba. Eu particularmente não curto, pq dei ''sorte'' de ter o maxilar bem cravado, mas se o meu fosse um pouco ruim, usaria 100% barbona lenhador e provavelmente teria o mesmo resultado.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 4, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Essa da barba é insano de verdade. Eu vejo a rapazeada cogitando gastar + de 20k em cirurgia de maxilar, falando ''over'' ''kys'' etc; irmão vc NÃO mora na alemanha aonde os maluco anda tudo sem barba com maxilar cravado, aqui qualquer baiano chinlet mete uma barbona e já esconde o maxilar, tem muita mina que até PREFERE cara com barba. Eu particularmente não curto, pq dei ''sorte'' de ter o maxilar bem cravado, mas se o meu fosse um pouco ruim, usaria 100% barbona lenhador e provavelmente teria o mesmo resultado.


factss, in Brazil beard is much better than spending money with jaw, chin etc nobody really cares about this shit here


----------



## pizza (Dec 5, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> factss, in Brazil beard is much better than spending money with jaw, chin etc nobody really cares about this shit here


i care,i want to be a gigamogger with hollow cheeks and sizeled jawline


----------



## pizza (Dec 5, 2020)

alexjones said:


> alguem ja comprou aqui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sou natural da natureza


----------



## pizza (Dec 5, 2020)

pizza said:


> sou natural da natureza


se bem que isso é dificil com os judeus colocando soja em tudo


----------



## pizza (Dec 5, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Algum br por ae? Queria levantar uma discussão a respeito da nossa realidade...
> Eu tenho a impressão que aqui no Brasil é bem mais fácil fazer sucesso com a mulherada sendo ''normalzin''. Eu mesmo, devo ser sla, um 5-6 segundo as métricas daqui do site, porém nunca tive problema nenhum pra pegar mina; na escola recebia varias cartinhas, no cursinho tinha umas 10 atras de mim, cada festinha de facul que eu vou sempre tem umas 2-3 minas que veem até mim e ou ficam olhando muuito, a maioria é só eu chegar e falar qualquer coisa, as vezes nem preciso abrir a boca só com a linguagem corporal já desenrolo fácil, a minha vida toda as pessoas falaram que eu sou bonito, e na realidade desse grupo aqui sepá eu devo ser considerado feio KKKK.
> A maioria desses gringos aí vivem numa bolha fudida, acham que tão na suiça/holanda/alemanha, aonde a altura média dos cara é 185 e a maioria se cuida muito, tem a pele e cabelo perfeitos etc etc. Na nossa realidade mano, eu só conheci uns 3-4 caras que fazem rotina skincare, a maioria n usa nem protetor solar... Dependendo do estado que vc viver, se vc tiver 180 vc é considerado DEUS, a maioria dos galãs aqui sepá não são nem considerados chads (vide Caio Castro)
> Vocês acham que isso aí é coping? Ou a gente deu sorte de viver num país subdesenvolvido, aonde a maioria dos caras não tem cuidado nenhum com a aparência e acham que: ''quem gosta de homem bonito é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro'' kkkk e tacam o fodase pra propria lata, fazendo com que um cara um pouco acima da media já se destaque muito


psl autists


----------



## Timelessbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Algum br por ae? Queria levantar uma discussão a respeito da nossa realidade...
> Eu tenho a impressão que aqui no Brasil é bem mais fácil fazer sucesso com a mulherada sendo ''normalzin''. Eu mesmo, devo ser sla, um 5-6 segundo as métricas daqui do site, porém nunca tive problema nenhum pra pegar mina; na escola recebia varias cartinhas, no cursinho tinha umas 10 atras de mim, cada festinha de facul que eu vou sempre tem umas 2-3 minas que veem até mim e ou ficam olhando muuito, a maioria é só eu chegar e falar qualquer coisa, as vezes nem preciso abrir a boca só com a linguagem corporal já desenrolo fácil, a minha vida toda as pessoas falaram que eu sou bonito, e na realidade desse grupo aqui sepá eu devo ser considerado feio KKKK.
> A maioria desses gringos aí vivem numa bolha fudida, acham que tão na suiça/holanda/alemanha, aonde a altura média dos cara é 185 e a maioria se cuida muito, tem a pele e cabelo perfeitos etc etc. Na nossa realidade mano, eu só conheci uns 3-4 caras que fazem rotina skincare, a maioria n usa nem protetor solar... Dependendo do estado que vc viver, se vc tiver 180 vc é considerado DEUS, a maioria dos galãs aqui sepá não são nem considerados chads (vide Caio Castro)
> Vocês acham que isso aí é coping? Ou a gente deu sorte de viver num país subdesenvolvido, aonde a maioria dos caras não tem cuidado nenhum com a aparência e acham que: ''quem gosta de homem bonito é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro'' kkkk e tacam o fodase pra propria lata, fazendo com que um cara um pouco acima da media já se destaque muito



Tu tens pelo menos que estar acima da média para isso acontecer, já para lém de viveres no Brasil que é relativamente porbre e por isso a taxa de natalidade é maior, ou seja, mas homens no geral fodem. 

Relativamente ao que escreves-te, tiveste boa sorte. Nunca em toda a minha vida tive esse tipo de ação. tinha uma gaja que gostava de mim no 9 ano, mas foi praticamente isso (just be the first theory). Alguns de nós simplesmente provocamos uma dissonância cognitiva quando olham para nós; estamos no meio termo entre ser literalmente deformado e apenas médio.


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 5, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Algum br por ae? Queria levantar uma discussão a respeito da nossa realidade...
> Eu tenho a impressão que aqui no Brasil é bem mais fácil fazer sucesso com a mulherada sendo ''normalzin''. Eu mesmo, devo ser sla, um 5-6 segundo as métricas daqui do site, porém nunca tive problema nenhum pra pegar mina; na escola recebia varias cartinhas, no cursinho tinha umas 10 atras de mim, cada festinha de facul que eu vou sempre tem umas 2-3 minas que veem até mim e ou ficam olhando muuito, a maioria é só eu chegar e falar qualquer coisa, as vezes nem preciso abrir a boca só com a linguagem corporal já desenrolo fácil, a minha vida toda as pessoas falaram que eu sou bonito, e na realidade desse grupo aqui sepá eu devo ser considerado feio KKKK.
> A maioria desses gringos aí vivem numa bolha fudida, acham que tão na suiça/holanda/alemanha, aonde a altura média dos cara é 185 e a maioria se cuida muito, tem a pele e cabelo perfeitos etc etc. Na nossa realidade mano, eu só conheci uns 3-4 caras que fazem rotina skincare, a maioria n usa nem protetor solar... Dependendo do estado que vc viver, se vc tiver 180 vc é considerado DEUS, a maioria dos galãs aqui sepá não são nem considerados chads (vide Caio Castro)
> Vocês acham que isso aí é coping? Ou a gente deu sorte de viver num país subdesenvolvido, aonde a maioria dos caras não tem cuidado nenhum com a aparência e acham que: ''quem gosta de homem bonito é viado, mulher gosta é de dinheiro'' kkkk e tacam o fodase pra propria lata, fazendo com que um cara um pouco acima da media já se destaque muito


Tbm conta o fato do cara ser falastrao, ja conheci pessoalmente muito cara feio falastrão pegar mulher, mas é aquela né o cara vai levar muito fora tbm, no final aparencia é tudo.
Mas igual eu e o @Uglybrazilian falamos, RTT no brasil funciona demais, salvaria a vida sexual de muitos betas aqui


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Dec 5, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Tbm conta o fato do cara ser falastrao, ja conheci pessoalmente muito cara feio falastrão pegar mulher, mas é aquela né o cara vai levar muito fora tbm, no final aparencia é tudo.
> Mas igual eu e o @Uglybrazilian falamos, RTT no brasil funciona demais, salvaria a vida sexual de muitos betas aqui


barba + academia + ser extrovertido eh tudo no fuzil, especialmente se tu for branco


----------



## Deleted member 11054 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tyronecell said:


> Tbm conta o fato do cara ser falastrao, ja conheci pessoalmente muito cara feio falastrão pegar mulher, mas é aquela né o cara vai levar muito fora tbm, no final aparencia é tudo.
> Mas igual eu e o @Uglybrazilian falamos, RTT no brasil funciona demais, salvaria a vida sexual de muitos betas aqui


Concordo, se ele for bonito, nem precisa falar, é o que acontece cmg qdo to seco e olha que eu nem sou chad mano. Isso que to dizendo, depois que eu comecei a entrar nessa de looksmax eu comecei a reparar mais nos outros caras, e mano, é muuuuito dificil de eu achar um cara chad( pra ser sincero, nem lembro a ultima vez que vi um) a maioria só tem uma barbinha bem feita; muuuuuuito cara abaixo da media. Hoje mesmo tava andando no shopping deu até pena dos maluco, e olha que eu moro em SP, capital....


----------



## Deleted member 11054 (Dec 5, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> barba + academia + ser extrovertido eh tudo no fuzil, especialmente se tu for branco


Por isso que eu acho que nossa realidade é MUITO diferente da daqui rapazeada.... Quando eu tava na alemanha, diretão eu via os maluco altao sem barba nenhuma com o maxilar estorado de cravado, pele deles então, parecia uma seda. Óbvio que num lugar desses, o cara normalzin vai ficar MUITO pra trás, chegando até ser inviável competir. Mas isso quase não existe aqui; ai abre espaço pros mais judiado meter uma barbinha com um shapezin e conseguir transar, claro que com uma certo nível de inteligencia social.


----------



## MattR (Dec 9, 2020)

Deo12 said:


> Concordo, se ele for bonito, nem precisa falar, é o que acontece cmg qdo to seco e olha que eu nem sou chad mano. Isso que to dizendo, depois que eu comecei a entrar nessa de looksmax eu comecei a reparar mais nos outros caras, e mano, é muuuuito dificil de eu achar um cara chad( pra ser sincero, nem lembro a ultima vez que vi um) a maioria só tem uma barbinha bem feita; muuuuuuito cara abaixo da media. Hoje mesmo tava andando no shopping deu até pena dos maluco, e olha que eu moro em SP, capital....




O Brasil é easy no quesito aparência

Aqui os caras em média são level 40 de 100

A miscigenação fodeu com o brasileiro.

Se tu for minimamente bonito, pega quem quiser.


----------



## Athmozz (Mar 10, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1165985787097449/?ref=group_browse
> 
> 
> entra la


 me aceita la no grupoo


----------



## Athmozz (Mar 10, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> quem é esse any nose aí ??
> 
> porra eu queria ir no mangaravite fdp
> acabei de ligar lá, consulta 690 reais pqpqpq
> ...


kkk mano ta ai ainda? olha pm... preciso do contato dos medicos


----------



## Athmozz (Mar 10, 2021)

Dino Hamciaren said:


> Mesmo preço da cirurgia ortognática de acordo com ele


qual o médico? mano anos dps, mas preciso


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 17, 2021)

Up nessa porra


----------



## Tyronecell (Dec 17, 2021)

Alguém sabe onde posso comprar minoxidil oral?


----------



## Cauã (Dec 19, 2021)

Stare said:


> Procura a hashtag #expansaomaxilar no Instagram se tiver procurando alguém que faça MSE (expansão maxilar ancorada)
> Achei alguns lugares que fazem.


Qual é um preço médio do MSE aqui no br?


----------

